# CATV Music Channels on Mini



## Telly (Feb 12, 2016)

Setting up a couple of Mini's off a Premiere Q using MOCA & HDMI cable and noticed the music channels don't work on the Mini's when using Dolby or PCM. They work on the Premiere. Googled & searched forum and can't find a solution or even mention of the issue so hoping someone can help me out. TIA!


----------



## Telly (Feb 12, 2016)

I messed with them some more and I'm now able to get one of Mini's to work most of the time and the other worked for awhile but isn't anymore for some reason. Not sure what would be different about the audio from a tv channel and the audio from a music-only channel but something seems to be preventing it from working. Tivo support told me I needed to get separate a/v cables for them to work but that doesn't seem right.


----------



## Telly (Feb 12, 2016)

Still having same issue. Restarting the Mini will get it to work for an hour or so but then goes out. Tried on multiple Minis on several accounts so doesn't seem to be an issue with a particular Mini, HDMI cable, etc.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

It's a long shot, but try this. Tune in the music channel, pause for 10 seconds, then resume. I had an older tuner (not Tivo) that had a similar issue, and chasing playback instead of live streaming was a good workaround. Had something to do with a bug in demuxing the stream. Music channels are usually packed into several per frequency, unlike other channels.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just tried both v1 and v2 Mini boxes off two basic Roamio boxes. No problems. My music channels are packed 40 to one 6MHz QAM channel. Video is 480p static album art.


----------



## Telly (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for replies! We're getting music ch's from HITS so no video; just the music. Works fine on Premiere's, etc. Just a problem on Mini's.


----------



## rkl32 (Apr 8, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Just tried both v1 and v2 Mini boxes off two basic Roamio boxes. No problems. My music channels are packed 40 to one 6MHz QAM channel. Video is 480p static album art.


----------



## rkl32 (Apr 8, 2015)

Music channels with accompanying video works ok on Roamio, but not on Mini connected to Roamio. The music and video start and then stop after a couple seconds; this repeats over and over. Connections are via direct wire from router. Any ideas?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rkl32 said:


> Music channels with accompanying video works ok on Roamio, but not on Mini connected to Roamio. The music and video start and then stop after a couple seconds; this repeats over and over. Connections are via direct wire from router. Any ideas?


Regular TV & recordings are ok? You symptom sounds like the stutter I get with a connection that is too slow, like using the wireless of a Roamio. I just checked my Mini and it's fine. I never use the music channels, especially on the Mini.


----------



## rkl32 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have posted over time about my problems with Music Choice audio channels on the Mini. The audio starts for a second or two and then stops. Same for all music channels. Mini and Roamio have RJ45 cables to router. TV channels are perfect on Roamio and Mini. Music Choice is perfect on Roamio. Someone has suggested a software bug in demuxing the stream? I do not understand this. It seems to me that there is a bug in the Mini firmware. If it helps my cable provider is WOW. Is there any way to bring this problem to the attention of the company software team. thanks.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

have you tried briefly pausing, then resuming, the playback, or pressing the replay button once (between rwd & the yellow "a")?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rkl32 said:


> I do not understand this. It seems to me that there is a bug in the Mini firmware. If it helps my cable provider is WOW. Is there any way to bring this problem to the attention of the company software team. thanks.


Try Twitter. Tell WOW. Tell Music Choice: Music Choice :: Feedback


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

NorthAlabama said:


> have you tried briefly pausing, then resuming, the playback, or pressing the replay button once (between rwd & the yellow "a")?


Good call. Similar fix for the same issue on my old Ceton and Homerun cable card tuners in Windows Media Center years ago. Seems having a small buffer rides through the dropouts. Hope it applies in this case as well.

At one point Ceton told me the technical reason, but I forgot the details. Something to do with 8 or so channels multiplexed into one and having to get de-muxed correctly. They said their hardware demuxing was solid and pointed the finger at my cable provider.


----------



## Electronicbuff (Mar 14, 2007)

rkl32 said:


> I have posted over time about my problems with Music Choice audio channels on the Mini. The audio starts for a second or two and then stops. Same for all music channels. Mini and Roamio have RJ45 cables to router. TV channels are perfect on Roamio and Mini. Music Choice is perfect on Roamio. Someone has suggested a software bug in demuxing the stream? I do not understand this. It seems to me that there is a bug in the Mini firmware. If it helps my cable provider is WOW. Is there any way to bring this problem to the attention of the company software team. thanks.


I've got a similar problem.

I have a Bolt with a few Minis attached. Video playback great for regular channels but when I tune to a Music Choice channel on the bolt at first I have a black screen with the music playing. If I want to see the artist information I simply pause the channel for a few seconds then resume and the images now appear. I kinda like the ability to play music with a black screen which also prevents image burn-in.

*However, on the Mini unit (streaming from the Bolt) even though everything is hardwired with a gigabit hardwired network the Music Choice stations will not play smoothly on any of my Mini units.* The audio and picture both go in and out every second continuously like a bad strobe effect. The timing of the strobe on/off effect has an equal timed rhythm. Even if I try the pause and resume trick, which worked on the main Bolt. If I keep the Music Choice channel paused on the mini for a couple of minutes and then play it quickly goes through the images (as if in fast motion) with no sound until the buffer is used up. The it once again starts the in and out with video and audio again.

To me this is definitely a TIVO data-packaging problem since the problem can be remedied on the Bolt but not the Mini units with hardwired connections to the network.

*How do we resolve this?* Exact same problem on all of my Mini units (all newer style).


----------

